# Goodies from Santa ~Lygodactylus williamsi



## N2TORTS (Dec 25, 2010)

Well ....MERRY CHRISTMAS MORNING TO EVERYONE N GOD BLESS.....
Wish you all a wonderful day today , and a healthy happy new year ...
Santa was cool this year......sumpin' a little different ....
A Breeding colony 2.3 of Lygodactylus williamsi 
aka " Williams'Electric Blue Dwarf Gecko "
I will have to learn how to take a decent pic of these guys .... their true color is just amazing~


















Merry X MAS ~ 
JD~


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm not a lizard fan, but I have to admit that those are pretty cool.


----------



## Kenny (Dec 25, 2010)

Very cool geckos .


----------



## Candy (Dec 25, 2010)

They are very cute JD. Yes the color is beautiful on them.


----------



## Jessicap (Dec 25, 2010)

They are beautiful!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 25, 2010)

They look great.


----------



## Isa (Dec 26, 2010)

Beautiful JD, I love their colors! Do not feel shy to post more pics


----------

